# Cranberry Juice and IBS



## HeatherD2002 (Jul 13, 2002)

Okay here's my question--or quick story rather to start. I started feeling like I might have a urinary track infection and the doctor has always told me before to drink LOTS of icky, yucky Cranberry Juice....so I went and bought the awful stuff and drank half the bottle. (told you it was going to be a quick story) Now, this has set my IBS off REALLY bad...has anyone else ever had a reaction to Cranberry Juice?


----------



## modular mary (Oct 13, 2002)

hii recently had this problem..i even got the %100 pure, organic not from concentrate cranberry juice..but it gave me problems...personally, cranberry pills seemed to work fine..the natural kind..hope that helps







)


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

Cranberry juice in quantity gives me D, but right now I use it for that purpose, since I have pregnant C


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

Not me; I love the stuff.







Try the WHITE cranberry though, it may be better.


----------



## HeatherD2002 (Jul 13, 2002)

I'm really glad to know that Im not the only one to have problems from Cranberry Juice. I thought I was going to die. Of course, don't we all when it hits us really bad.


----------

